# 300 Dogs Ride Out Hurricane in Man's House



## Robert59 (Oct 16, 2020)

Plus dozens of cats, chicks, bunnies, sheep, and a hedgehog 

As the dangerous Hurricane Delta closed in on Mexico’s Yucatan Peninsula, Ricardo Pimentel opened his home—to about 300 dogs. There were plenty of other critters, too: Dozens of cats were harbored in his son’s room; his daughter’s room served as a refuge for chicks, bunnies, and even a hedgehog; a patio became a haven for a flock of sheep. Not surprisingly, the house smelled terrible, he says. But it was worth it: All survived the storm, the AP reports. “It doesn’t matter if the house is dirty, it can be cleaned,” he says. “The things they broke can be fixed or bought again, but what’s beautiful is to see them happy, healthy and safe, without wounds and with the possibility of being adopted.” It all started with an Oct. 6 social media post. 

https://www.newser.com/story/297515/facing-a-hurricane-man-opens-home-to-300-dogs.html


----------

